
Reinventing Explanation (2014) - benbreen
http://michaelnielsen.org/reinventing_explanation/index.html
======
Gravityloss
The kidney stone experiment is kinda obvious if you look at it just slightly
longer. Treatment B fares worse in the overall score because it has a larger
proportion of large kidney stones treated. The average outcome is worse with
large stones. So treatment A picked the "easy cases".

